# Where to get RO water



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Can i get in in no frills?
big al's a little to far and was woundering .....RO or distilled ? they same ?
U know my car broke so hoping for something close to us .
Thanks (for shrimps)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No I dont think they are the same. Its a special filter that makes the water distilled. I am sure someone can explain better than I lol

You can get distilled water. and RO water.. and you can also get RO/DI. I think you can get this from wal-mart. I used to get mine from a corner store that had an RO/DI water dispenser.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ............ ok my friend will drive me to big al's for some then ........glad you replied fast so we can get there b4 it closes


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Distilled water should be fine. What you're looking for is *pure* water, but making distilled water at home is not very practical, thus the use of RO and RO/DI water filter.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Without knowing the method of distilling it is not okay. If they are using any copper components it is not good. Copper in Marine Tanks has a negative affect. Your best bet is a local Health Food store if BA is too far.

Fellow reefer in the area?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

UnderTheSea said:


> Without knowing the method of distilling it is not okay. If they are using any copper components it is not good. Copper in Marine Tanks has a negative affect. Your best bet is a local Health Food store if BA is too far.
> 
> Fellow reefer in the area?


You beat me to it, great minds etc. etc.  Copper is deadly to inverts.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I can get 5gallons for 3.50 a couple blocks from my house, they have some seriously crazy pumps/filters running there, they offer cheaper if you buy a "plan"


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> I can get 5gallons for 3.50 a couple blocks from my house, they have some seriously crazy pumps/filters running there, they offer cheaper if you buy a "plan"


Jim, cheaper plan would be to buy an RO/DI unit


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Jim, cheaper plan would be to buy an RO/DI unit


I had one, but the main housing cracked beyond repair, so this is temporary, waiting on a new one right now =]


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for teasing me JIM ROLMAO .....
Funny i was just searching about copper 
AND OMG .................some food i have (from someone i wont name lmao)
Has copper in it ...........and i fed some to my shrimp  
needless to say i went through everything with a magnfying glass(cant read the darn labels) and thew everything out that has copper ...
it was cute my 7 year old helping me and her expressions when she saw copper was too funny .......(they are her shrimp)

OK my question is ............you all know i hate to be inconvienced about equipment lol (i want delivery and set up even if the car is fixed lmao)
I need an RO/DI for the saltwater 
I need an RO for freshwater 

opinions ? dont hurt my feelings lol
I would rather buy the 2 if it was too much work to adjust everytime .

anything to make caring for the tanks easier for me .
I want what i want now without the hard work right eric and jim and chris


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Doreen, if it were me instead of wasting money.... I would spend a couple of bucks on a T and valve to by-pass the DI canister. No need to have two systems.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

WHOS THE BEST????????
TYTYTYTY
that will save me cause i need delivery and set up hehehehe
now to look for someone to accomadate me    


as you all know hubby dont help me with my hobby (except to pay)
he has his own hobbies

I cant touch it after reading post and i screw everything up lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

What had copper in it??? Was it the cichlid food? Or the BA's flake??? Don't tell me the hikari had it?? Copper is fine in small amounts like that in flourish excel, only in FW though!!!!

Running a single RO/DI is fine for both tanks, use the waste line for FW


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol jim i didnt mention any names lollollol

I wont tell you the hikari had it ...................BUT it did lol 
No big deal the shrimp are still alive lol 


Q jim ............ its ok to just use the RO water in the tank and do i still have to condition it ? i dont know for the plants lol
check out julie in photo in your tank ....she loves it !


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> lol jim i didnt mention any names lollollol
> 
> I wont tell you the hikari had it ...................BUT it did lol
> No big deal the shrimp are still alive lol
> ...


I never used RO in it, but normally i don't with RO water in SW


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The Hikari food is fine to use with inverts, despite it containing copper.

I use Hikari foods in all of my tanks, and the shrimp are flourishing in all of them.

I'd also recommend you just get an RO/DI filter, buy the T valve and have RO for FW and RO/DI for SW. It'll save you a lot of time and hassle getting water.


----------

